

DeviantArt talks about its recent outage - kemayo
http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/35185448/

======
paul9290
Around this same time frame, we had troubles with our site and
domain(<http://sleep.fm>). Whatever it was brought our site down. I wonder if
anyone else experienced an attack or had issues around same time frame with
their site?

